# +|+ ايات مطمئنة للامتحانات +|+



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مايو 2009)

_*ايات مطمئنة للامتحانات

ملقين كل همنا فىلا المسيح الذى يعولنا

اعطنى يارب ان ادرك القوة الكاملة فى الكتاب

كان الرب مع يوسف .. فكان رجل ناجحا

لا تخافوا ولا ترهبوا منهم .الرب إلهكم السائر أمامكم هو يدافع عنكم (تث 1:29_30)

•فليعطيك الرب فهم في كل حين.(2تى 2 : 7)

•عند كثره همومي في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي (مز94 :29)

•لان جهالة الله احكم من الناس وضعف الله أقوى من الناس (1كو1 :25 )

•احترز واهدا...لاتخف ولا يضعف قلبك .(أش 7:4)

•ادعونى في وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدني(مز 5 : 15)

•لا يقف إنسان في وجهك كل أيام حياتك.(يش 1 : 5)

•لا أهملك ولا أتركك تشدد وتشجع (يش 1: 5-6)

•حي هو الرب الذي فدى نفسي من كل ضيق (2صم 4: 9)

•قولوا لخائفى القلوب تشددوا ولا تخافوا هوذا ألهكم يأتي ويخلصكم (اش 25 : 4)

•ما بالكم مضطربين؟ ولماذا تخطر أفكار في قلوبكم؟ (لو 24 :38)

•هل يستحيل على الرب شي؟ (تك 14 : 18)

•عيني الرب إلهك عليها من أول السنه لآخرها (تث 11 : 12)

•تشدد وتشجع لا ترهب ولا ترتعب لان الرب إلهك معك حيثما تذهب (يش 1: 9)

•لانه يوصى ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك 0 (مز 91 : 11)

•يعطى المعيي قدره ولعديم القوه يكثر شده (اش 40 :29)


•واما منتظرو الرب فيجددون قوه ( اش 40: 31)

•لاتخف لأني معك. لأني إلهك.قد ايتك وأعنتك وعضدتك بيمين برى (اش 41 : 10)

•لأني أنا الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك القائل لك لا تخف أنا اعينك ( اش 41: 13)

•إن كان الله معنا فمن علينا ( رو 8 : 31)

•الذي لم يشفق على ابنه بل بذله لاجلنا أجمعين كيف لا يهبنا أيضا معه كل شي ( رو 8 :32 )

•يعظم انتصارنا بالذي احبنا ( رو 8 : 37)

•واما الإيمان فهو الثقة بما يرجى والإيقان بأمور لا ترى (عب 11: 1)

•لان كل بيت يبنيه إنسان ما . ولكن باني الكل هو الله (عب 3: 4)

•من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينه ( زك 2 : 8 )

•إن كنا نتألم معه لكي نتمجد أيضا معه ( رو 8 : 17)

•وكذلك الروح أيضا يعين ضعفاتنا . لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلى لاجله كما ينبغي ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنات لا ينطق بها ( رو 8 : 31)

ربنا مع كل اللى بيمتحنوا وينجحهم*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااا يا عياد على الأيات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك..​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى كتتير
موضوع جمييل
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا عياد على الايات الجميلة

وربنا ينجح كل طالب يارب

ينقل الى المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2009)

*ميييرسى ليك يا عياد على الايات الجميلة 
ربنا مع كل اولاده فى امتحاناتهم​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مايو 2009)

*شكرا ياباشا 
ربنا يعوضك ويقف مع الكل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مايو 2009)

أيات جميله يا عياد 

ميرررررسى على الايات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (23 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى عياد ايات راااائعه

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2009)

رائع جداااا يا عياد

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي تعب محبتك
انا لما كنت طالب كان ابويا بيعمل كده فعلا بيدور علي الايات و يقرها لي قبل الامتحان
بس يارب الناس تفتكر ربنا كل الايام مش وقت الامتحان بس*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي تعب محبتك
> انا لما كنت طالب كان ابويا بيعمل كده فعلا بيدور علي الايات و يقرها لي قبل الامتحان
> بس يارب الناس تفتكر ربنا كل الايام مش وقت الامتحان بس*



_*ميرسي ماجد علي مرورك الجميل 
ويا ريت فعلا الناس تفتكر ربنا علي طول مش وقت الضيقه بس
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رائع جداااا يا عياد
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



_*ميرسي كليمو
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2013)

<<< UP >>>​


----------

